# Finance



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Question for expats;
Do you think that approx e2,400 a month is sufficient funds to live on in Lanzarote if we own a property with no mortgage?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lanzarote G said:


> Question for expats;
> Do you think that approx e2,400 a month is sufficient funds to live on in Lanzarote if we own a property with no mortgage?
> Thanks
> Tony


Depends on your life style. I have a friend, single man, who has been living on CDS for years on a minimum OAP, currently I think around £113 p.w.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I think the word 'living' needs a bit more expansion!


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Depends on your life style. I have a friend, single man, who has been living on CDS for years on a minimum OAP, currently I think around £113 p.w.


Thanks larynx
What is CDS?
Regards
Tony


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Costa Del Sol


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Canary Isles are a lot cheaper and cannot really be compared to the other more expensive parts of Spain, we live easily on about 800€ a month, El Hierro being the second most expensive island on the archipelago.


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

silverfox1 said:


> Costa Del Sol


Thanks silver fox clears that up.
Regards
Tony


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Canary Isles are a lot cheaper and cannot really be compared to the other more expensive parts of Spain, we live easily on about 800€ a month, El Hierro being the second most expensive island on the archipelago.


Thanks Hepa. That's really helpful.
Regards
Tony


----------

